# some more trailcam pics



## saskredneck

i hope no one is getting bored of these, im getting lots of pics cause im still feeding them, the snow is getting so deep theyre really hitting it hard. everyother day i put out 8 5gal pails of oats. today i grabbed the tractor and hauled out some green feed round bails. that should keep them busy for a while
sorry some of the dates are wrong


----------



## On a call

Looks like your deer are duking it out...

Again nice deer wonder what happened to the other big buck.


----------



## saskredneck

hes around, might have dropped his antlers too?


----------



## On a call

You have had a pretty mild winter, I think. We have here altough everyone says its a rough one...??? I plow so I know.

They look healthy too..nice n fat.

Anyhow I had hoped he was still around and not taken out by wolfs. By the way have you been trapping those critters ???


----------



## youngdon

I for one am not tired of seeing your pics.... You keep posting and I'll keep lookin'.


----------



## saskredneck

thanks, we have had a lot of snow this winter. in a lot of places theres around 2 ft. we dont have many wolves around here, farther north theres wolves up in the forest area. im more in the farmland country, we get the odd wolf but usually just singles or small groups of 2/3. we have a lot of yotes and i have watched them drag full grown healthy deer down.


----------



## saskredneck

i checked it out, our temperatures had been down around-35C which is-32F, although the last couple days its been warm enough that the snow developed a crust on it. makes it easier to pull my sled. we start calving in a week so i imagine the temp will drop just for that reason.


----------



## On a call

Wow winter calving...you certainly are a tuff ol rancher !

I guess we are the only ones having a mild winter, at least in my oppinion.

Although you sent us a little storm....it has its eye on us today !!!! but only about an inch or two.

And yes...keep posting those photos.


----------



## saskredneck

i wouldnt call us tough but this way were done calving when seeding arrives. its a little more work but a little hard work never hurt anyone


----------



## On a call

Well then you are a smart rancher also ! I still like your pictures though.

Glad you do not have to put up with wolves !


----------



## youngdon

How mant head do you run SRN ?


----------



## saskredneck

in total theres probly around 160 head, 135 cows,20 replacement hiefers, and 5 bulls. and then we seed around 3500 acres to crop in the spring.


----------



## youngdon

Thats a nice spread you have, I bet it keep you busy.


----------



## ReidRH

Love the pics man keep em coming!


----------



## saskredneck

yes it keeps us busy pretty much year round, this is my first year of being on the farm full time, out of highschool my dad wanted me to get an off farm education so i apprenticed as a auto service tech and am a journeyman now . i worked weekends and nights on the farm while i did this and thenm about a year ago the old man had a stroke so i quit my 8-5 and am living the dream as a full time farmer. dad is pretty much back to his regular self.so everything has worked out good. ill have some more pics in a bit once i upload them.


----------



## youngdon

I'm glad to hear that your Dad is doing well. I take my hat off to you farmers and ranchers, it's a lot of HARD work. Did you work for a dealership or at an independent repair shop?


----------



## saskredneck

small town independent shop. it was a good place to learn as i got to work on everything. from vehicles to tractors, new and old. one thing i dont miss is working on those little foriegn things.


----------



## saskredneck




----------



## hassell

Real nice pic's. as usual, those bucks should be dropping their racks soon or may have started already!!


----------



## On a call

Nice looking 10er there, short brows but still a nice looking deer, looked like he posed for you ! That is one big doe also ! Maybe a buck without the head gear ?

Looks like they like the night feeding more.

I hear you about working on those smaller foreign jobs ! But then even some of our domestic ones are a pain too.


----------



## saskredneck




----------



## hassell

I see that Buck is trying on some different camo!!


----------



## youngdon

He's got a ghillie suit.


----------



## On a call

Those are some fat boys too...I see they are dropping thier head gear also.

Now I know the real use of antlers.


----------



## saskredneck

found a deer this morning that the coyotes took down, one big mother of a doe. it wasnt there yesterday as i would have saw it on my way to check cameras. put a cam on the carcass to try and get some videos. then tommorow might try some calling.


----------



## youngdon

Coyotes? and not wolves? Good luck on the video, I can't wait to see it.


----------



## saskredneck

every year i come across lots of deer killed by coyotes, and have witnessed it a couple times.


----------



## ebbs

saskredneck said:


> every year i come across lots of deer killed by coyotes, and have witnessed it a couple times.


Any luck with that video? We likes us some pics, but we LOVES us some video!


----------



## youngdon

Now that has got to be a sight. Holy cow pull out the AR with a 30 rounder and start blasting them dogs.


----------



## saskredneck

it was something to see alright, i was quite a long ways away watching through binos. ill check the cam tommorow and see if they come back to munch on whats left of the deer


----------



## youngdon

Awesome sight on one hand and frightening on the other.


----------



## saskredneck

im glad i wasnt that deer thats for sure


----------



## On a call

Set some snares or traps !

Catch those dogs.


----------



## saskredneck

went and checked the cams and nothing came back for a snack last night. traps were empty. called one dog in but he must have winded me as i only caught a glance of him. maybe tommorow ill have better luck.


----------



## youngdon

I'm wishing you luck SRN on the stand and the camera.


----------



## On a call

Yep good luck...you have the bait !!!


----------



## saskredneck

thanks guys


----------



## On a call

Wishin we were there to help. You have a nice heard living there...would hate to know that some young buck or doe carring those genes from last years big buck was knocked off by some dogs.


----------



## saskredneck

im just hoping i can knock down a couple yotes from this pack, where i found the dead deer is only a mile from the farm and we should have calves hitting the ground very soon. coyotes like to come in and eat the afterbirth and cow turds. but when there is enough of them we have lost calves before.


----------



## On a call

I was thinking of you and that situation. My friend who has a ranch up north of me has the same problem.

They pull the herd together into a birthing pasture close to the house but still those #[email protected]% yotes get in there an chase them. The ranch dogs help...but those yotes have caused them to break down fence.

Like I saw...wishin we were there to help.


----------



## youngdon

saskredneck said:


> im just hoping i can knock down a couple yotes from this pack, where i found the dead deer is only a mile from the farm and we should have calves hitting the ground very soon. coyotes like to come in and eat the afterbirth and cow turds. but when there is enough of them we have lost calves before.


That's a pretty common situation for all ranchers I think, out here a lot of ranchers have trouble finding all their cows come calving time. There always seems to be a few left out, and you can find calf skulls. Thats usually all thats left other than a few bones scattered around.


----------



## saskredneck

well no coyotes came back but a nice looking fox came in for a snack. weve been busy getting the cows ready so maybe in a day or two ill have a little more time for calling
http://www.eyesinthewoods.com/videos/996/fox


----------



## youngdon

Nice fox SRN, he has such a nice pelt I'd have to target him.


----------



## Predatorhunter

That is some great footage and nice pics of the deer. Really nice pelt on that fox would be great to be calling and see that pelt coming at you.


----------



## hassell

Yes thats one fine looking Fox, definitely a keeper.


----------



## showmeyote




----------



## saskredneck

ya i think he would look good on a stretcher. he didnt stay too long , just grabbed a mouthfull and ran.


----------



## saskredneck

one dog in a trap this morning, he was full of mange so i left him in the bush. and i forgot my camera so no pics, although after i got back to the truck i started thinking i should have walked over to my trail cam and used it. hindsight is 20/20


----------



## saskredneck

picked up another coyote this morning off the deer. ill take some pics tommorow


----------



## youngdon

I'll wait right here SRN.


----------



## On a call

Me too SRN....and yes hind sight is 20/20.

Nice footage of the red.


----------



## saskredneck

i didnt get any field photos but heres one of it on the stratcher. ill throw in a group shot of some of the deer we got this year.
















sorry they are cell phone pics, gonna buy myself a little point and shoot to carry with me one day when funds allow


----------



## youngdon

Nice pelt on that one SRN, and some nice racks also.


----------



## saskredneck

thanks, my dad shot the non typical in tha bottom left and mine is the one in the back. the others were shot by some friends we hunt with.


----------



## ebbs

Awesome bucks, Terence!


----------



## youngdon

You are a lucky man to have that many nice deer around, and friends to hunt them with.

Hey and Congrats on your 100 posts !! Thanks for contributing your knowledge and stories.


----------



## saskredneck

thanks i wish i would have found this place a long time ago. ya im very fortunate to live where i am, and very lucky to have access to a lot of private land.(and lucky i have an understanding wife who puts up with my wildlife obsession)


----------



## On a call

Yeppers sounds like you live a blessed life with the wife to match !

Is that bottom right rack the one we saw on your cammera earlier this season ? Sure looks like a brute.

Your dad got a nice rack sure was a heavy beam.


----------



## saskredneck

none of these bucks ever showed up on the camera. just goes to show how far they will travel durring the rut. mine scored 144 and had 6'' bases. dads scored 180 non typical. im gonna post pictures of the jawbones so catcapper can tell me how old they are.


----------



## On a call

great idea...I am gussing 5.5.


----------



## youngdon

I would guess 6" lol.


----------



## saskredneck

heres the jaw from the deer dad shot last year


----------

